# Help with pcntl and tt-rss



## time4e (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,

Since Google is burning down Reader tomorrow, I decided to give www/tt-rss a try. I'm having trouble with getting php5-pcntl installed, which is required for Tiny Tiny RSS to work properly. I was able to install the tt-rss package and import my feeds, which will not update.

When trying to update the feeds per the instruction on tt-rss wiki, I get the following error*:*


```
# php ./update.php --daemon
PHP Warning:  Module 'gd' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'SimpleXML' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcntl.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcntl.so" in Unknown on line 0
Tiny Tiny RSS was unable to start properly. This usually means a misconfiguration or an incomplete upgrade.
Please fix errors indicated by the following messages:
```

When trying to install the PHP pcntl extension:


```
/usr/ports/devel/php5-pcntl/work/php-5.4.16/ext/pcntl/php_signal.c:24:30: error: Zend/zend_signal.h: No such file or directory
*** [php_signal.lo] Error code 1
1 error
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-pcntl.
[root@main /usr/ports/devel/php5-pcntl]#
```

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks,

-Tim


----------



## xtaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like either your base PHP install is messed up, or your include path is messed up. You should have a file called /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_signal.h which is installed by lang/php5. I'd suggest reinstalling that port if the file is missing. If the file is present then your include path is messed up somehow and the port is failing to find the file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, well I hopped over to Feedly, which was a breeze. Why burden your machine with it?


----------



## xtaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Each to their own, but I personally use tt-rss myself, although I use it from the git trunk rather than the port. But I think it depends on your usage of RSS. I have a list of about 100 feeds where I want to make sure I read every post as soon as possible after it's posted and not miss a single one. Kind of like an email inbox. I tried other sites like Feedly and they are much more geared towards just showing you the top stories it thinks you might be interested in. Doesn't really work for my flow. Google was good at it, tt-rss is also good at it. Tried several other sites, none of them appeared to be any good for me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2013)

You haven't configured Feedly properly then. There are plenty of settings doing just what Google Reader did. Switch off all settings that affect 'ranking' and 'favorites', sort on time, and use the most basic (header) lay-out. You will have continuous updates whenever you use Feedly that way. Again: switch off everything that affects how the order is presented.


----------



## time4e (Jul 1, 2013)

All,

Thanks for the input, but now my troubles have doubled, it's clear now that my PHP install is messed up, more than lik_e_ley caused by using different versions of the PHP extensions and not updating properly. After reinstalling lang/php5 non_e_ of my webpages will load, just a blank screen. I've tried using `portupgrade -r php5-5\*`; doing so seemed to have removed files from /usr/local/www and I am lost.


```
/var/log]# tail -f httpd-error.log
[Mon Jul 01 12:28:29 2013] [error] [client 192.168.1.31] File does not exist: /u                                                                             sr/local/www/gallery/admin
[Mon Jul 01 12:36:01 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/                                                                             local/www/gallery/admin
[Mon Jul 01 12:36:38 2013] [error] [client 192.168.1.31] PHP Fatal error:  Undef                                                                             ined class constant 'MYSQL_ATTR_USE_BUFFERED_QUERY' in /usr/local/www/family/inc                                                                             ludes/database/mysql/database.inc on line 46
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:02 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/                                                                             local/www/gallery/favicon.ico
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:06 2013] [error] [client 192.168.1.31] File does not exist: /u                                                                             sr/local/www/gallery/favicon.ico
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:41 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:42 2013] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: S                                                                             SLSessionCache]
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:42 2013] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authent                                                                             ication ...
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:42 2013] [notice] Digest: done
[Mon Jul 01 12:48:43 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.23 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.4.16 mod_ssl/2                                                                             .2.23 OpenSSL/1.0.1c DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
^C
```

Likely I keep good backups and will more than likely need to rebuild my server from scratch. Unless anyone here has any suggestions? _O_therwise it looks like it's going to be a long night for me. Maybe I should have just gone the Feedly route  


Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## time4e (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, I'm glad it worked out this way, been looking for an excuse to rebuild my home server. It was my first _Free_BSD box and for the last two years, it's been used for trial and error. Anyway tt-rss is working great for me, I would recommend it for anyone looking to replace Google reader and wants a self hosted solutions.


----------

